#   15%.       ?  ???

## stesha-1309

!  . ....   15%.
 1 . 2012      (15%) 5958 .
  2012      (15%) 10633 .
 9 .   3492 .(  ,      )
     (    (15%)    (1%  )    (15%) 14218 . .  53712 .
       .
     1   .   9 .  ...(      1  .         9 .)      . .
    050( .   9 ) 3492 .
 . 070(     )   3492 . (.. . 260(    15%)  .270 (. ))

       2012 ??? .    070? .  ? .        1 .  ?

       . 070?    ?   ?

      ,       . ?

.      1 .     ,   ()    ???

 .  ,   .

----------


## .

> 2012 ???


  .       .                     /.         ,           




> ?   ?


       .   5958,     10633,    3492         3492          .

----------


## stesha-1309

.  !         ?   , ..   . ?     .  ..     0,           .   2013 ?      ).  )

----------


## .

(       :Smilie: ).

----------


## stesha-1309

!  )

----------

*.*,     ?         ...   ...?  ""   ?

----------


## 999

, ,        2013,      ?

----------


## .

> ...   ...?


 

*999*,

----------

*.*,   .

----------


## Manul666

.
 ,    (  ).   I  2013   ,   15%      . ..     1%  .       .      ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

15%

----------


## Manul666

.   ,          ,      .

----------

*Manul666*,

----------


## nadyavit

/ 2012   1,2,3      ..
  2013    ( )    .
      .
 ,  ,   --!
 ?    .

----------


## .

,  
  ,      ,     .     .

----------


## nadyavit

*.*   .
, , ,  -       .

----------


## .

.45 , .3  .4
 ,      ,

----------


## nadyavit

.
      .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

!  .     (-),       ,        .   ?            (   )      ?        ?

----------


## .

,   ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,      .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

?     ,   :-?

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

/,   ?      ?

----------


## .

> .


    ,  .
     .
    31 ,       .

----------


## aam555

.    2014     2013 .     ?

----------


## .



----------


## aam555

)

----------


## lightmaker-girl

...   2013   15:      4915  
99.01   68.12 4915    
99.01   68.12     615     -   2014  
68.12    51     2128,50     
            ,       ,   ?  2014     .    ?         ?



3*401,50

----------


## .

> ,


  . 



> ?


     . 




> ?


  ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

?  ( ,      (,    )    ,   ,  ,    ( ),   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?







> ?


  ,     ( )

----------

